# navigate, navigation, navigator vs piloting



## GeorgeA (Mar 9, 2013)

Γεια σας.

Στη μετάφραση της λέξης navigate, αντιμετώπισα το πρόβλημα του ότι ο "πλοηγός" και η "πλοήγηση" χρησιμοποιούνται κυρίως για το επάγγελμα του πλοηγού ή πιλότου. Τώρα βέβαια, έχουμε κι όλες τις νέες συσκευές που βάζουμε στα αυτοκίνητά μας (τους navigators), που όλοι τους λέμε πλοηγούς. Αλλά αυτό πιστεύω πως είναι άλλο θέμα και δεν επηρεάζει την επιστήμη των καπετάνιων και των πιλότων. 

There are the following types of navigations (όπως βρήκα στη wiki): 
1) *Dead Reckoning Navigation or DR navigation: Ναυτιλία Αναμετρήσεως:* [αναμέτρηση εδώ σημαίνει ακριβής υπολογισμός, εκτίμηση δεδομένων] Τα αναζητούμενα στοιχεία (στίγματος, πορείας και απόστασης) βρίσκονται με αναμέτρηση από προηγούμενο γνωστό στίγμα, με γνωστά όμως την πορεία, ταχύτητα και τον χρόνο που μεσολαβεί.
2) *Coastal Navigation or Pilotage: Ακτοπλοϊκή Ναυτιλία:* Ο αρχαιότερος τρόπος ναυσιπλοΐας, "εν όψει ακτών". *** Όταν αυτή γίνεται σε περιορισμένους χώρους π.χ. στενά, πορθμούς, διώρυγες, λιμάνια, καλείται *Πλοηγία ή πιλοτάρισμα (piloting ή pilotage)*. 
3) *Celestial Navigation: Αστρονομική Ναυτιλία, Ωκεανοπλοΐα ή Ποντοπλοΐα:* Αυτή γίνεται μακριά από τις ακτές, και με ανεύρεση των αναζητουμένων στοιχείων με τη βοήθεια αστρονομικών μετρήσεων.
3) *Radio navigation / Electronic Navigation: Ραδιοναυτιλία ή Ηλεκτρονική Ναυτιλία:* Είναι το πλέον διαδεδομένο σήμερα είδος ναυσιπλοΐας όπου γίνεται χρήση πληθώρας ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών, ραντάρ, ραδιογωνιόμετρα, δορυφόρους, πομποδέκτες στίγματος πορείας και ταχύτητας κλπ.
4) *Polar navigation: Πολική ναυτιλία:* Ναυσιπλοΐα σε πολικές περιοχές και χρήση ειδικών χαρτών, και τέλος
5) *Life-boat Navigation: Ναυτιλία σωστικών λέμβων:* όπου ακολουθούνται ειδικοί τρόποι - μέθοδοι τόσο πλεύσης όσο και γρήγορου εντοπισμού.

Με βάση αυτά πιστεύω πως ισχύουν τα εξής (με κάθε επιφύλαξη γιατί δεν είμαι ναυτικός και προσπαθώ να τα ξεκαθαρίσω για να δω ποια είναι η σωστή μετάφραση για το καθένα):

Navigation = ναυτιλία ή ναυσιπλοΐα.
Navigator = ναυσιπλόος or ???
Navigate = κυβερνώ, ναυσιπλοώ. 
Pilot as a noun [see (2) above], πλοηγός ή πιλότος.
Pilot as a verb [see (2) above] πλοηγώ ή πιλοτάρω.

Θα ήθελα την συμβουλή σας 
1)	για το αν τα παραπάνω συμπεράσματα είναι σωστά ή όχι (κυρίως απο θαλασσόλυκους που τα γνωρίζουν από πρώτο χέρι) και τη διόρθωσή σας όπου έχω κάνει λάθος στην επιλογή της ελληνικής λέξης που επέλεξα για μετάφραση και επίσης, 
2)	αν τα παραπάνω χρησιμοποιούνται τα ίδια και για την αεροπλοΐα. Μ' άλλα λόγια, ο κυβερνήτης αεροσκάφους κι αυτός navigation κάνει. Ναυσιπλοΐα την λέμε κι αυτήν;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2013)

GeorgeA said:


> 2) αν τα παραπάνω χρησιμοποιούνται τα ίδια και για την αεροπλοΐα. Μ' άλλα λόγια, ο κυβερνήτης αεροσκάφους κι αυτός navigation κάνει. Ναυσιπλοΐα την λέμε κι αυτήν;


Στο αεροσκάφος έχουμε _*αεροναυτιλία*_. Ο όρος _navigation, _μόνος του ή σε σύμπλοκους όρους, αποδίδεται με τα _ναυτιλία _και _πλοήγηση_.


----------



## GeorgeA (Mar 13, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ Zazula.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 13, 2013)

Πρόσφατα πέτυχα κάπου το _navigation_ αναφερόμενο σε ζώα, και συγκεκριμένα στη χρήση σόναρ από τις νυχτερίδες για τον εντοπισμό αντικειμένων. Θυμάμαι ότι παλιά χρησιμοποιούσαν το *προσανατολισμός* σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, όμως αυτό δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Το είπα *καθορισμός πορείας* αλλά αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει κάποια καλύτερη απόδοση.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2013)

Ουσιαστικά το κείμενό σου το πώς αποφεύγουν τα εμπόδια δεν εννοούσε;


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 13, 2013)

Ναι, ακριβώς αυτό.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 13, 2013)

Θέλεις κάτι περισσότερο από τον ηχοεντοπισμό;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι ο _ηχοεντοπισμός _αποδίδει το _sonar_, όχι το _navigation_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2013)

Ο ηχοεντοπισμός είναι όμως η echolocation

Νομίζω ότι το navigation των πτηνών κ.λπ. καλώς αποδίδεται με τον προσανατολισμό στα ελληνικά, επειδή πρόκειται κυρίως γι' αυτό, προσανατολισμό κατά την πτήση τους.

Μεταζαζούλειο εδιτ: όπως θα δείτε στο βικινήμα που παραπέμπω, το sonar είναι μία από τις περιπτώσεις/εφαρμογές.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 13, 2013)

Ναι - πώς θα μετέφραζες π.χ. το _navigation by echolocation_;

Edit: όπως τα είπαν οι αποπάνω δηλαδή.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μεταζαζούλειο εδιτ: όπως θα δείτε στο βικινήμα που παραπέμπω, το sonar είναι μία από τις περιπτώσεις/εφαρμογές.


Ναι, όπως τα λέει ο Δόκτωρ — το δικό μου σχόλιο ήταν υπεραπλουστευτικό. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Ναι - πώς θα μετέφραζες π.χ. το _navigation by echolocation_;



Προσανατολισμός με ηχοεντοπισμό, πώς αλλιώς; Πού είναι η μπανανόφλουδα;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2013)

Προφανώς απαντούσε στη bernardina, Δόκτωρ, όχι σ' εμάς.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 13, 2013)

Ο *προσανατολισμός* αναφέρεται συνήθως στα σημεία του ορίζοντα, ενώ εδώ μιλάμε για τον εντοπισμό αντικειμένων, π.χ. τα τοιχώματα μιας σπηλιάς.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 13, 2013)

Ο προσανατολισμός των πτηνών που διαθέτουν όραση διαφέρει από τον προσανατολισμό των νυχτερίδων. Το να πούμε γενικά κι αόριστα προσανατολισμός μπορεί να αναφέρεται στην όραση, στην αίσθηση των μαγνητικών πεδίων της γης κτλ. Στην περίπτωση των νυχτερίδων, ο προσανατολισμός επιτυγχάνεται με τη χρήση του σόναρ, δηλαδή ακριβώς του ηχοεντοπισμού. Ο ηχοεντοπισμός είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, σύνθετη λειτουργία με διάφορα στάδια. Προφανώς ανιχνεύει την ύπαρξη "εμποδίου", αλλά και την εξεύρεση τροφής κλπ. Και δεν αφορά μόνο τις νυχτερίδες ή τα δελφίνια. Εδώ υπάρχουν και θεωρίες ότι τη διαθέτουν και τυφλοί άνθρωποι, αλλά αυτή είναι άλλη συζήτηση.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 13, 2013)

Εμ, σας προλαβαίνω; Δε σας προλαβαίνω! :-D


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2013)

Γρήγορα στο λεξικό: :)

*προσανατολίζω* 2. (παθ.) εντοπίζω τη θέση μου μέσα στο χώρο, βρίσκω τη σωστή κατεύθυνση, το δρόμο μου (μέσα σ΄ ένα άγνωστο περιβάλλον): _Mπορώ να προσανατολιστώ γρήγορα μέσα σε μια πόλη. Προσανατολίζομαι από τη θέση του ήλιου / των αστεριών / κοιτάζοντας το χάρτη. Xάθηκε στο δάσος αλλά σύντομα κατάφερε να προσανατολιστεί και πάλι. _


----------



## bernardina (Mar 13, 2013)

Ε, άμα γράφουμε όλοι μαζί, έτσι γίνεται. :lol:

Λοιπόν... πού είχαμε μείνει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2013)

Αυτό το νήμα κατέρριψε ήδη το ρεκόρ πυκνότητας απαντήσεων με μια τριπλή, μια διπλή και δέκα σε ένα 10λεπτο :).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2013)

Η παραπομπή σε επιλογή πορείας δεν είναι πάντως άστοχη, υπό την έννοια ότι και στο καράβι _navigating officer = αξιωματικός πορείας_.

Μπορούμε να δούμε και το _πλοηγούμαι _(π.χ. η νυχτερίδα πλοηγείται / οι νυχτερίδες πλοηγούνται);


----------



## bernardina (Mar 13, 2013)

Κι από την άλλη μεριά, η Πύλη δεν έχει ούτε τον ηχοβολισμό ούτε τον ηχοεντοπισμό.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 13, 2013)

Δόκτορα (και Ζαζ), το πρόβλημα είναι η κλίμακα: τα *προσανατολίζομαι* και *πλοηγούμαι* είναι κατάλληλα για τα παραδείγματα των λεξικών, αλλά δεν θα λέγαμε ποτέ _Προσανατολίστηκα μέσα στο σαλόνι και απέφυγα το τραπέζι._ 
Μήπως τελικά η καλύτερη λύση είναι η *αποφυγή αντικειμένων* που είπε ο Ζάζουλας; Νομίζω ότι κι αυτό λέγεται.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 13, 2013)

Α, και για τον _ηχοεντοπισμό/ηχωεντοπισμό_ έχει πει ο Νίκελ εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 13, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> δεν θα λέγαμε ποτέ _Προσανατολίστηκα μέσα στο σαλόνι και απέφυγα το τραπέζι._



Αν η διαδικασία γινόταν μέσα σε απόλυτο σκοτάδι γιατί να μην το λέγαμε; Πχ, _προχώρησα ανεμίζοντας τα χέρια μου και ψαχουλεύοντας στα τυφλά. Γρήγορα όμως προσανατολίστηκα και, για καλή μου τύχη, απέφυγα τελευταία στιγμή το τραπέζι. Δυστυχώς δεν πρόλαβα την καρέκλα, που με χτύπησε ύπουλα στο μικρό δαχτυλάκι του αριστερού ποδιού και μ' έκανε να δω χρωματιστά αστράκια._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Μπορούμε να δούμε και το _πλοηγούμαι _(π.χ. η νυχτερίδα πλοηγείται / οι νυχτερίδες πλοηγούνται);


Ξέρω ότι τώρα με τα ιστοπλοϊκά υπάρχει χρήση του πλοηγούμαι ως ενεργητικού, π.χ. _Ανοίξτε τον ΙΕ και πλοηγηθείτε στις ιστοσελίδες μας_, αλλά (ενώ μπορεί και να το έχω διαπράξει και εγώ) δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι αυτή η χρήση του _πλοηγούμαι_ είναι σωστή.

Το ΛΚΝ το παραλληλίζει έμμεσα με τα οδηγώ/οδηγούμαι. Θα λέγαμε ξεκρέμαστα _η νυχτερίδα οδηγείται_; 

Α, και συμφωνώ με την αφήγηση της Μπέρνης.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2013)

bernardina said:


> _Δυστυχώς δεν πρόλαβα την καρέκλα, που με χτύπησε ύπουλα στο μικρό δαχτυλάκι του αριστερού ποδιού και μ' έκανε να δω χρωματιστά αστράκια._


_Eυτυχώς όμως οι βρισιές που άρχισα αμέσως να ρίχνω εις άπταιστον βαυαρική και με κατόπτευση 30° ανακλάστηκαν στο πάσο που παραμόνευε πιο πέρα κι έτσι γλίτωσα τη σύγκρουση μαζί του, που θα 'χε επιπτώσεις Schrapnellminen στην οικογένεια. Δυστυχώς όμως έτσι δεν δέχτηκα ικανή ανάκλαση από ένα οριζόντιο γύψινο που χτύπησε ψηλά στο κούτελό μου με τόση δύναμη που 'ταν σαν να μου 'παιρναν το σκαλπ. Παρότι είχα περισώσει την ικανότητα να διαιωνίσω τα γονίδιά μου, η διάσειση που εισέπραξα έκανε αυτό το μικρό αβαντάζ να φαντάζει άχρηστο. Αλλά, καλά να πάθω: Η δυσχέρεια προσανατολισμού στο σπίτι είχε να κάνει με τα τετραγωνικά του, που είχαν στείλει στον Θεό το ΕΕΤΗΔΕ κι έτσι είχε μείνει η ΔΕΗ απλήρωτη — εξ ου και το σκοτάδι μέσα στο οποίο σκοτώθ'κα._


----------



## bernardina (Mar 13, 2013)

:lol::lol:
Στο λύκειο είχαμε μια κωδική φράση γι' αυτή την κατάσταση: _πιανόμαστε από κάτι και λέμε... λέμε... λέμε..._


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ξέρω ότι τώρα με τα ιστοπλοϊκά υπάρχει χρήση του πλοηγούμαι ως ενεργητικού, π.χ. _Ανοίξτε τον ΙΕ και πλοηγηθείτε στις ιστοσελίδες μας_, αλλά (ενώ μπορεί και να το έχω διαπράξει και εγώ) δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι αυτή η χρήση του _πλοηγούμαι_ είναι σωστή.


Η χρήση είναι που δημιουργεί σημασίες.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 13, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Η χρήση είναι που δημιουργεί σημασίες.



+ 10. Χμ... +100. Ε... +1000; Να τ' αφήσω;


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2013)

Όταν διαβάζω για τη νυχτερίδα με το σόναρ φαντάζομαι μια νυχτερίδα με μια συσκευή στο χέρι.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2013)

Συνήθως το φοράνε στη ράχη, για να 'χουν τα χέρια ελεύθερα να πετάνε:


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2013)

...
Άσχετα με τα όσα λένε τα λεξικά (που το ΛΚΝ τουλάχιστον δεν αναφέρει κίνηση στον ορισμό ή τα παραδείγματα, όπως φαίνεται στο #17), κι επειδή η χρήση δημιουργεί και ορίζει τις σημασίες, έχω την εντύπωση απ' όσους έχω ακούσει το όχι μεταφορικό _προσανατολίζομαι_ - το οποίο έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές, από αθλητές που το orienteering το έχουν ψωμοτύριν, και μ' έμαθαν κι εμένα να προσανατολίζομαι στο ύπαιθρο, με πυξίδα και χωρίς αυτήν άμα δεν γίνεται αλλιώς - ότι δεν εμπεριέχει την έννοια της κίνησης, την πορεία, αλλά μόνο τον καθορισμό της θέσης. Γι' αυτούς τουλάχιστον, ο προσανατολισμός είναι μια διαδικασία που μπορεί μεν να γίνεται διαρκώς, από την άλλη όμως δεν είναι συνεχής, αλλά εκτελείται σε βήματα.

Προσανατολίζομαι, πορεύομαι, ξαναπροσανατολίζομαι για να κάνω διορθώσεις της πορείας μου, πορεύομαι πάλι, κ.ο.κ. μέχρι να φτάσω εκεί που ήθελα ή όπου με βγάλει (αν κάποιες στιγμές δεν προσανατολίστηκα σωστά). Ο _προσανατολισμός_ δηλαδή είναι κάτι που συνοδεύει την πορεία και γίνεται συχνά κατά τη διάρκειά της, ωστόσο το _προσανατολίζομαι_ δεν σημαίνει απαραιτήτως _κινούμαι_, αλλά _βρίσκω τη θέση μου στον χώρο_, κάτι που προφανώς δεν χρειάζεται να κινηθείς για να το κάνεις.

Άρα για το navigation by echolocation θα προτιμούσα την επιλογή πορείας με ηχοεντοπισμό / μέσω ηχοεντοπισμού που λέει ο Dharvatis στο #4 και ο Ζαζ στο #20.

 In other orienteering old news, Capri c'est fini or: How they learned worrying how they'd get there and hated themeselves with that GPS.


----------



## VickyN (Aug 13, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ξέρω ότι τώρα με τα ιστοπλοϊκά υπάρχει χρήση του πλοηγούμαι ως ενεργητικού, π.χ. _Ανοίξτε τον ΙΕ και πλοηγηθείτε στις ιστοσελίδες μας_, αλλά (ενώ μπορεί και να το έχω διαπράξει και εγώ) δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι αυτή η χρήση του _πλοηγούμαι_ είναι σωστή.




Το Χρηστικό της Ακαδημίας θεωρεί τη χρήση σωστή, και μάλιστα την έχει πρώτη:

*πλοηγώ:* 1. ΤΗΛΕΠ.-ΠΛΗΡΟΦ. (συνήθ. μεσοπαθ.) περιηγούμαι στον παγκόσμιο ιστό, στα περιεχόμενα προγράμματος ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή ή στις λειτουργίες κινητού τηλεφώνου.


----------

